# check this out



## cubanredneck (Aug 4, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ79pCJBcJ8


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2009)

Stainless steel wonder boner too! :mrgreen:


----------



## slim357 (Aug 5, 2009)

Jim said:


> Stainless tell wonder boner too! :mrgreen:


 :? I dont get it jim
I just wonder if that is mike rowe doing the voice over wunder if there is any way to find out, if it is him, or I can just edit wikipedia so it must be true :lol: .


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Stainless tell wonder boner too! :mrgreen:
> ...




I'd say it is him....Here's a vid of him on QVC back in the day....

[youtube]xc1Y64N4O7g[/youtube]


----------

